# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Mau kiko,uriime ditlindja

## dijetari

Mau kiko ,urime shoki ditelindja ,e ubefsh sa malet e korabit ,e jetegjat sa ta doje qefi ty lol .

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Edhe 100 Mau kiko !!!

----------


## symphony

Urime Ditëlindja, edhe njëqind vite me fat, mbarësi dhe lumturi!

(domethënës avatari juaj Mau)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime ditelindjen?*

----------


## USA NR1

*te uroj Ditelindjen, si dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete..*

----------


## Milkway

Urime Mau edhe 100 tjera me fat dhe lumturi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Urime ditelindjen Mau! Te uroj jete te mbushur me Lumturi, Dashuri dhe Suksese!
Paske lindur ne te njejten dite me shoqen time te ngushte!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Mau kiko, edhe 100 vite të lumtura.

----------

